# Tolkien's Beleriand (my attempt at maps & things)



## Kris (Jul 23, 2009)

It seems to have been a bit quiet over here of late, so I figured I'd post a link to something I'm currently working on.

I've basically got it into my head that a First Age Middle Earth game (many thousands of years prior to the events of tLotR) would be a good idea - and so I figured I'd try and draw a more detailed map of Beleriand (and the area to the north) and incorporate as much information as I can (based on the written works of Tolkien). 

Obviously some things are a little vague (and a fair amount of artistic licence is needed in some instances), but I'm trying to stay faithful to the written works of the professor.

Anyway, here's a look at what I've got thus far (which is based on the time period after the Dagor Bragollach 'the battle of sudden flame' - specifically during Sauron's occupation of Tol Sirion ...just in case that means anything to anyone  ):

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c265/hador_goldenhead/highlands_wip_02.jpg

I have to admit that it's taking quite some time to draw out - as I'm having to do a fair amount of research as I go along (and I'm getting a lot of helpful comments, feedback, and additions from a yahoo group I joined that discusses gaming in Middle Earth), but hopefully this northern region is finally starting to look like something that might be usable (but still very much a WIP and prone to further revision).

But as you can see, there is still a long way to go (just do a google image search for  'Beleriand Map' to see how much more work I have ahead of me :S ) ...and even this little slice has taken me a couple of weeks to get it where it is now :S


_Note: for those unfamiliar with Beleriand - pretty much all of this area lies beneath the sea during the time of the war of the ring, so that the mountains on the right of the Beleriand map are actually the mountains on the left of the LotR map._


----------



## Kris (Sep 26, 2009)

Hmm ...it's been a while since I've done anything with regard to this campaign idea, though it is definitely something I will attempt to run eventually.

I have however been thinking about it again recently, and since I also like messing around with shield designs and emblems and heraldry and the like (and also because I'm fond of player handouts ), I've attempted to draw a simple shield a spear design that (hopefully) looks somewhat 'elvish' in nature:





The design of the shield is loosly based on the device of Finarfin ...as I plan on having it being representative of the shields carried by the troops of the brothers Angrod and Aegnor (who are/were two of his sons - who held the highlands of Dorthonion before the Dagor Bragollach).


----------



## SkidAce (Sep 26, 2009)

I like the crisp clean style of the map.  Makes me want to redo all my campaign maps...again. (it's an obsession)


----------



## jaerdaph (Sep 26, 2009)

Excellent work as usual, Kris! I missed that sweet Tolkien map when you first posted it.


----------



## Kris (Sep 27, 2009)

Glad you guys like the map 

As I say, it's still only a WIP of the northern highlands really, but it's probably enough for me to try a little mini-campaign or a one-shot 'testing-the-waters' kinda thing.

I should probably also try and list my additions at some point too - just to clarify where I've had 'fill in the gaps' so to speak. For example we learn in Tolkien's writings that the Noldor fortified the Pass of Aglon, but that's about it. As such I have added some kind of fortification to the map in that area and called it simply Fennas Himlad (the 'gateway of/to Himlad' ...where Himlad is the land to the south of it).


----------



## Kris (Oct 25, 2009)

Just a couple more elvish weapons:


----------

